# Kennel floor without breaking the bank ???



## micooner

We used to raise and show dalmations, in our sandy soil they would dig REAL BAD, I laid down used chain link fence, no digging anymore. As for floor types the broiler floor would work check out farmtek.com for a better price than tractor supply. As far as wood goes my running partner and myself are going on 6 years with pressure treated ext plywood sealed every other year with deck sealant for our Beagles and have never had a problem with odor.I have had concrete, pea gravel,dirt, you name it I like the wood. also easy to move.


----------



## chewy

the least expensive way to stop this is to bury or lay a fence on t he ground around the inside perimter of the fence.. guarenteed your dog willl not dig under your fence... you can use a medium weight fencing material that you buy al rolled up... if you wantto prevent digging in the center of the kennel ummm cement works great...


----------

